# Cracked Shimano pedals



## mike23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone else had any problems with shimano pedals cracking? It has occurred on my Ultegra pedals through the plastic region that has the tightening arrow on it... I also had the same problem with Shimano SPD - R pedals and had them replaced under warranty. Is this a common problem?


----------

